# November 2004 2ww'ers Part 4



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

new home girls...lots of luck xxx


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

toofa  

Ruth I have felt sick in the 2ww, but literally 2 mins after the test i started heaving(TMI) and still feel sick (I think it's the excitement rather that the symptoms tho)


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

that should have been I haven't felt sick in the 2ww


----------



## Han (Aug 28, 2003)

Wow Girlies!!

Lots of BFPs!! Well done!    

Hugs to those with BFNs -  

And a positivity dance for all of us still waiting :

                                         

Lots of love to everyone,
Hannah xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

PS. Not much to report today although did buy HPT in Asda on my way home from work - I'll hide it though until Wednesday so you don't need to send the   just yet!!!!!!


----------



## Toofa (Oct 29, 2004)

what is the book 'The Baby Trail' tradition??

Toofa x


----------



## trilce (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi comrades in suspense... what a day full of   C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S to y'all. BFHs, I am so sorry, please hang on there and keep on going. Tonight at least have a few glasses of lovely wine (otherwise a no no).


----------



## catsnewb (Oct 25, 2004)

Hi toofa

the baby trail book is story about a woman trying to conceive,it will make you laugh and also cry and is a story we can all identify with. one of the members bought the book and once she had read it decided to offer it for the rest of us to read. so we're basically passing the book from one member to another so if you would like to read it pm me with your address and i will send it to you. once you have read it then you Pass it on to another member of the board and so on.

Lisa x


----------



## sjm (Nov 11, 2004)

Congratulations to all you BFP's - I really feel the excitement coming across in the posts.

Today I started having AF pains (due to test on the 23rd but hoping to hold on until the 26th until DH home from a trip abroad) and to be honest decided not to sign on tonight because the last few days it feels like there has been only BFP's and that has been making me feel quite down.  When the pains started today I just thought - that's it then and tonight we went out for dinner to try to relax and save me from myself and signing on to read the posts.  I have of course only lasted until just now but having read the posts for today I am feeling really good and positive that it may still happen for us.  Thank you.

Goodnight and good luck to all you testing over the next few days.

SJM


----------



## jules29 (Nov 18, 2004)

hello Wishing u all  
I'm currently on day 12 off the 2ww DH & I had 10 good quality eggs through ICSI with 7 fertilising, we had 2 embryos transferred & non frozen. Everything went well to begin with, no pains other than from the EC think the doc used me as a dart board!  I have felt fine with the odd twinge & nausea tender breasts etc. though disaster has struck as I started to bleed drk blood & not too much though with 2 blood clots 2 days ago (day 10 after ET)  I have been searching & searching the web for similar experiences but I've got more bad than good  which hasn't really put my mind at ease. 
I have contacted my clinic but they can't do much other than to tell me to continue with the pessaries & to do the preg test this sunday not very inspirational.  
Emotionally I'm in turmoil as I had a miscarriage 3yrs ago & that started with drk blood so I'm imagination the worse at this stage. I know that some women do bleed & go on to get a BFP so I'm trying to remain really positive but finding it difficult. DH & I have been ttc for 8yrs with 1 miscarriage & 1 failed IVF treatment (produced 13 good eggs then & not one fertilised we where devastated) now this ICSI this is our last chance of the treatment on the NHS so I think I have really put all my hope into this working. 
DH has remained cool as cucumber how I really don't know think he has prepared himself for failure to prevail any hurt. 
Anyway sorry for the long msg but would like to hear from any ladies with either advice or similar experinces 
All the Best 
Julie


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

hi girls
            just thought id let u no its a bfn for me tested this morning
so waiting for af to arive anyways good luck u testers and congrats to u bfp love nikki


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Nikki So sorry it hasn't worked babe  dont give up the hope.xx

Jules29 fingers crossed for Sunday, hope no more bleeding. Take Care. xx


SJM if you look back at my posts during the 2WW, you'll see that i was quite down because of the af pains, I was convinced it hadn't worked and didn't feel pregnant, (dont now to be honest).
The first few days after ET I had af pains and back ache, my boobs were hurting, then after a few day's I had nothing. Sunday and Monday I got really bad af pains and backache and they felt more like the usual ones I get right before af so I was really low, as convinced af on the way. These pains eased in the last couple of days.
So what I'm trying to say it that I really thought it hadn't worked again for us, and look at me now, I'm pregnant!!.
So stay positive  and fingers crossed.

Take care
Joe
xxx


----------



## catsnewb (Oct 25, 2004)

Hi birthbaby

i'm sorry it's not worked   i was really hoping the test was too early and wrong
I'm so sorry hun 

Lisa


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Hi Girls updated list

Lots of               to us all

Caron            08th Nov            
   

Lotus             09th Nov             
  

Tracy C          10th Nov         


LoubLou          10th Nov         


Spooner          11th Nov


LynnJane         12th Nov              


loopydumpling  12th Nov        


Abby Carter     13th Nov         


Delli                15th Nov        


Toofa             15th Nov        


Susie Q           16th Nov         


Brigie              16th Nov          


Clarabell          17th Nov         


Ruth H            18th Nov              


JenniO             19th Nov              


Rachael md      19th Nov


Joe71             19th Nov             


Birthbaby        19th Nov          


Tinkerbell        19th Nov


a h                19th Nov               


Debbie D         20th Nov


Jules29           21st Nov


julie75            22nd Nov             


DA Trets         23rd Nov


Han                24th Nov


Sussexgirl        25th Nov


Kittikat            25th Nov


SJM               26th Nov


Witchypoo      27th Nov


Jacki22           27th Nov


Catsnewb        29th Nov


Snagglepat      29th Nov


Trilce              30th Nov

Kelsey (not sure of your test date)


Good luck to all
Joe
xxx


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

Just wanted to come in and send birthbaby a big   I am so sorry hun, here if you need me,

L xx

Congrats to all the bfp's - see you over on the first tri board soon xx


----------



## trilce (Nov 14, 2004)

Birthbaby, my thoughts are with you. Read the Camus quote in my profile for a little inspirational relief. You are young and I'm sure you will pick up your strength to carry on the battle against AF.



Joe71, thanks so much for the very helpful update.

This site has been a true wonderful discovery. I find myself logging on frequently, and so happy to have all these truly loving new buddies.


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

awwww Nikki - so wanted it to be different hun

Hugs to you and dh

Fee xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tracy C (Nov 2, 2004)

Hi all,

Sorry not to have been in touch for a while.  I am so pleased to see all the BFP's.  Well done.  Unfortunately for us it was a BFN.  I am naturally disappointed but am now looking at the ways to get me ready for my next treatment cycle early 05.  This has really helped as I had a feeling for many days of feeling totally lost and not sure what do I do next.  In the meanwhile my best mate has announced she is pregnant.  Finding it v difficult as she is pussy footing around me which makes matters worse.  Due to meet this Sat - hoping I can be strong.  Am v happy for her as would hate anyone have to deal with the pains of infertility.  Her happiness however, shows up  my unhappiness.  Timing just awful.

Started accupuncture last week - have to see I am feeling more energised.  V Relaxing as well and apparently good for bringing down FSH levels.  Also changing diet etc.  If nothing else will be slim and healthy for 2005!

Have decided to limit my attempts and then look at adoption.  Do not want to live life in limbo for many more years.

Delli - I was so sad to read your post, I had been routing for you and thinking of you often following my BFN.  I think you are a very brave couple and I wish you lots of happiness.  I fully understand your reasons to call it a day.  MY DH feels like that after attempt 1.  As one friend pointed out to me, at least I have a happy marriage!  I am so sorry honey - keep your chin up. XX

Sorry for the long post - just did not feel up to looking and posting until today.


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 8, 2004)

Hi ya! 

I'm half way through the horrid 2ww! I'm due to test on the 27th, and am dreading it! I'm tempted to test early and get it over with  Any thoughts?  

I'm still getting AF cramps. Yesterday I was so sure AF was coming and that I was losing my precious embies, I ended up ringing the clinic in tears! They reckoned though it was too early for them to fall out! They've put the cramps down to either swollen, bruised ovaries from the EC or think I might have a touch of OHSS. They've told me to drink plenty and try not to overdo it. 

Today I've got a sore right BB, horrible backache and what feels like a cold coming! I keep hoping that's a good sign, but at the same time I just can't imagine ever seeing a positive pregnancy test. I sometimes feel like it will never happen to me, but just can't give up hoping...

Good luck to all the other 2 ww's out there, and congrats to all the positives. There seemed to be quite a few, which gives hope for those of us still in waiting. I hope those who've had a negative result find the strength to start again next year. Baby dust to all of you out there!
luv Kel xxx


----------



## tinkerbelle (Oct 5, 2004)

Hi girls
afraid it a BFN for me as well 
Congratulations to all those who got a BFP   
maybe it will be me next time       
for once I can't wait until AF arrives as feeling very bloated
I'll keep popping in to see how everyone is doing and hopefully see the others on a cycle board in 2005
Tricia


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Hi Trica   so sorry chick.


Well I'm really worried now, I did 2 clearblue HPT's one last night and one this morning, both with very faint line(we talking blink and you could miss it) but there is a cross.
So I decided to get a first response which can detect 3 days before period, I've just done it and it's a negative, I though that one was more reliant as it detects so early before af. 
I dont know if I am pregnant now, my DH thinks I'm not..
I suppose I'll just have to do another one in the morning.

I was so happy, now I'm not so sure.


----------



## DA Trets (Jun 18, 2004)

Dear Joe

Try not to stress too much, I have had positive tests with clearblue and negatives with first response, also heard this from many people. Do another clearblue tomorrow and see how you get on or ask the unit to do a HCG blood - this is the best indicator

Good luck x

Dawn x


----------



## Mrs G (Aug 11, 2004)

Hi girls!
Please can I join in?
I had my ET today and am due to test 1st December.
Am more sore from Et than I was from EC! Is that normal?
Anyway, to introduce myself:
I am the queen of the orange knickers!!!   and as I lay looking at the photo of my embies this am, I was seeing big orange spots!
I also have a large tigger hot water bottle and orange nimo to keep me company this week as I'm home alone.
Congrats to all you BFP's 
Huge huggles to the BFN's 
LOL Caroline xx


----------



## longbaygirl (Aug 19, 2004)

Can I join too? I had my ET on Monday of 2 five-day old blasts. Testing on 26th November. Is anyone else taking progesterone orally and vaginaly? I know it mimics early pregnancy symptoms - is anyone else feeling sick and hungry all at the same time?

Joy


----------



## catsnewb (Oct 25, 2004)

Hi Mrs G - Welcome to the dreaded   I have read some of your posts on the orange knickers and you really make me laugh.  i've been posting on Nov/Dec cycle buddies but do occasionally pop over to Oct/Nov to see how you're all getting on, i have just read your post about your ET and it was so funny   you really know how to tell a story, you've brightened up my day   Good luck for the 1st i'm testing on the 29th, lets hope we get a nice prezzie for Christmas

Hi Longbaygirl - welcome to the   i've had a natural FET so i'm not on any drugs at all i've been feeling sick but its probably due to worrying about the test.Good luck for the 26th 

Lisa x


----------



## rachael md (Aug 3, 2004)

Well, finally tested today (having done a sneaky test after 12 days which was a negative), have waited another five days and it is a BFP!!!!  

Can't really believe it, four years nine months after we started trying.  Just hope it sticks - and if not, I know this is the furthest we've ever got so there is hope.

Good luck to all you 2ww, I have my fingers crossed for you.

Rachael md


----------



## DebbieD (Aug 15, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

Well done to those with BFP's and good luck to those yet to test.

I'm afraid it's a BFN for us as af started last night.  Haven't quite got our emotions under control yet.  I'll check back in a couple of days to see how you are all getting on.

Debs xx


----------



## waitingfor2 (Jun 27, 2004)

Hi all,
Joe71 - I've done 6 tests in 2 days because my lines were faint and clearblue seem a lot stronger and more 'positive' as it were! On my testing day I used a predictor and it came up negative even through the hosp. test and clearblue was pos. but tried with one of those again today and it was faint pos. but def. pos. Anyway - just wanted to say chin up I think all the tests are different and clearblue are a reliable brand so I'd stick with them. Hope all is OK .

Congrats Rachel on your BFP   I share you sentiments about this being the furthest you've come - it is for us too and even if it doesn't work at least I know I've been pregnant and that's a real achievement for me!

Sorry to all the BFNs, Birthbaby, Debbie Tinkerbelle and Tracey, my thoughts are with you.

Ruth


----------



## Toofa (Oct 29, 2004)

birthbaby     i'm so sorry honey!!

to all you other negatives, sorry and it'll be our turn next time.....

To all you positives.....look after your new treasure, good luck and enjoy every minute......

Toofa x


----------



## a h (Anni ) (Jul 10, 2004)

Hi girls
What a lot of activity.

SO SORRY to the BFN's. Words cant make you feel better at the mo, but know we are here.... 

FANTASTIC NEWS To the BFP'ers....
Rachael, Jenni,  and of course Ruth, Joe and me! There was something about the 18th and 19th. I wish it couldve been all of us.

Rachael - i totally echo what you said about coming further than before...

To those still waiting - GOOD LUCK!!!!!! I've got positive vibes!

I feel wretched at the mo too Ruth. It was partly the reason i tested early, but yes, i think is a bit psychological to. need to eat savoury little and often. carrying crackers! (because i am crackers!!!) I also nearly threw up trying to feed the cat yesterday morning, as i dont like fish anyway, and it was tuna cat food. Doesnt normally bother me too much though...

As for tests Joe, I definitely think MORNING results from 1st wee are the only real reliable ones. Otherwise is too diluted. I did a clearblue this am, and got a strong positive, so was v chuffed. Still not found a digital one, any ideas anyone?

Kelsey - dont test TOO early (says she.... who tested on 10/11 dpt) because you will be disappointed, and then you feel negative, and it brings down your positivity, even if you are then pregnant! 

Hi to all new joiners, and good luck to all ladies in waiting, and i'll check in on you regularly don't you worry!

LOL Anni


----------



## rachael md (Aug 3, 2004)

I agree with clear blue as the best test - it also doesn't mean you have to wait four agonising minutes.  

Also DON'T TEST EARLY - I did (day 10) with Predictor and it was a definite negative, not a hint.  I was devestated, told my family, cried and felt v. glum.  

But, then thought I would test again later in the week, just in case because I was beginning to feel a bit quesy, so on day 18 I tested with clear blue and that was a positive.   I then tried Predictor and that was a very faint positive.  I used clear blue again this morning (too excited to sleep) and that was a very definite positive - so much so that the flat line that has appeared for me for the last 53 times I've tested (yes, I tried every month in the hope my signs of an imminent af were wrong) was almost invisible.

so, really good luck all of you, I wish you all the dreams that you have come true.

rachael md xxx


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

DebbieD  so sorry, take care of your self.

congrats Rachael  

Welcome mrs G and Longbaygirl


Thanks Guys thanks for your responses
Well I had an awful day yesterday, going from thinking positive that I was pregnant, to thinking I'd made a mistake.
I went to buy a digital clearblue, did the test last night and it said 'not pregnant'
So we went to Tesco at 10.00pm last night to buy the normal clearblue as That's the only one I'd had a positive on.I also got a Tesco own brand.
I've done the test this morning, the normal clearblue had a cross still faint, but stronger than the other 2.
I then did another digital and it said 'Pregnant', but both the first response and Tesco ones say negative.
I think I'll go to the clinic on Monday for a blood test.

So I think I am pregnant, but worried it may be chemical?? (why is nothing simple)
Take care girls
Joexxx


----------



## Zosh (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi Joe

I'm not an expert on this - but I'm in 2WW myself and if I were getting the results you've had I'd be throwing somersaults of joy (perhaps not literally given my pot bellied pig stature right now).  Sounds like great news to me!  

Take care

Zosh


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Thanks Zosh that made me smile.

Whens your test date and I'll add you to the next list


----------



## Zosh (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi Joe

Good - please keep positive.
I'm testing on 25th at clinic.  Might sneak in a home one before - but for some reason they ask us not to.  Feels a bit like going in for the charge of the light brigade on test day itself - I think I'd prefer an inkling.  Advice please.

Zosh


----------



## Lisa (Jul 12, 2004)

Hi Zosh xxx
I am testing on the 24th but will defo be doing a HPT before.... its different over here for some reason its only  a 12 day wait .. anyway HPT then a urine and a blood at the clinic... for a change I want to give my clinic the results...  for once,, I have been reliant on them for everything else since may, plus if its a BFN I owuld prefer to know myself, does that make any sense?


Tinksxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kelly1 (Dec 4, 2003)

Hi Girlies

Hope you don't mind if i join you.
Just had 2 little embies popped into me this morning and so am now officially on the 2ww, however my hosp said to test on day 16, so will be 2weeks and a day to go!!  Will i ever be able to hold out that long??!!  They have given me a pg test to take home, with a message of good luck which i thought was sweet.
I don't have to go into hosp for blood tests or anything, which i am fairly pleased as over an hour away, i guess that is why they make me wait till day 16.
Well I am on day one, so have made a start!!

Can't remember who asked, but i also take pessaries and oral tablets.  Does everyone do this??  All the hormones made me feel quite sick yesterday, i definitely ruled out morning sickness as embies not even in at that stage!!    

Big hug for all the girlies with BFN  .  Hang in there girlies.
Good luck to all the 2ww'ers.

Love 
Kelly
xxx


----------



## a h (Anni ) (Jul 10, 2004)

Morning ladies!
how are we all this am?

Joe - am getting cross now   does the digital test not prove my point that you need to test in the MORNING in these early times, not eve - no matter what it says on the packet! so it said not pregnant last night, and pregnant this morning!!!!

i have definitely also decided cheap ones are crap. As i got strong positive yesterday am with clearblue - and thested this am with a cheapo one 2 for the price of one, and it was the faintest of negatives!
Also have found you get better response from being in the stream of wee rather than weeing into a pot and testing from that (sorry if TMI). Good luck!

HiTinks - we cycled together in the summer rainbows - i remember - you are dubai arent you?

Welcome to Zosh (cool name) and to Kelly who I know from October girlies! the embies are in girl - relax!!!!

Have brother coming over this eve, and his new fiance - so it will hopefully be an incredible year for our family next yr. We arent going to say anything about pg to them today - a) as we want to celebrate their engagement 1st - not steal thunder
b) as i want to wait until bloods on monday and then maybe even scan before we tell family properly... cant rule out ectopic.

hope all have lovely weekend, heres to lots more BFP's next week
anni


----------



## Zoe M (Apr 18, 2004)

Hi 

Just wanted to pop in to give a message to joe 71.
I had a positive with clearblue and negative with first response 2 days later. Sounds like good news to me! 

FIRST RESPONSE MY ****!

Zoe M.x


----------



## Lisa (Jul 12, 2004)

Hey Ah 

yeah thats me Dubai Tinks!!! ... I have finally made it to the 2ww I test on the 24th


Congrats to you sweetheart... I hope I can be joining you soon...


----------



## DA Trets (Jun 18, 2004)

Hi Girls

Don't know if I am tempting fate but did a 'new' first response test that you can do 4 days early, got a faint positive !!! Very nervous will do a clear blue on Tuesday.

Think I am going to hibernate until I get a clinic test, after 4 mc it makes you a bit paranoid, but problem is that ASAP I need to get Heparin injections every day - NICE !! (can't wait)


Things look like they are taking a turn for the better for everyonein the later half of this week, lets keep going

Joe this could be 2 Shropshire  

Good Luck 

Now going to lie down and not move !!

Dawn xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Thanks Zoe
Yes I'm definatley a Clearblue fan now, no others will do!!
Ta
Joe


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Dawn Wow just seen your post, lets hope so. Keep those feet up girl!!


----------



## dbz1583 (Sep 23, 2004)

hi everyone
Can i join your thread. Had my ET on Thursday and had a 7 hour drive home too frightened to move. Been in bed ever since. I have really bad wind and my boobs are sore and i keep getting twinges in my tummy, i think it may be wind from those pessaries. This is our first icsi attempt and had 2 blasts put in on day 5. I notice a lot of you are having your tests around the two week mark,. mine is on 28th Nov, exactly 10 days after ET. Why is  mine so soon?
Very nervous to do anything, my poor DP has been run ragged these last two days, will move to sofa tomorrow.
Good luck to everyone on 2ww
DBZ


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Just passing by and wanted to send huge   to those who have got  

Massive   to those of you who have had negatives.  I really hope your dreams are not too far away.  

Love and babydust to you all  

Jayne x


----------



## trilce (Nov 14, 2004)

Lots of activity! Welcome DBZ and Kelly - I joined on Thursday after ET and it has been great to be on this board. 

Joe71, you must be biting your toe nails, what with all this confusing test business. I have taken note about the Clearblue for the future. You will go to the clinic on Monday, won't you hun?

Saw bits and bobs about pessaries. With the risk of providing TMI, are some of you popping the progesterone via vagina? Isn't it always the dreaded rectum? Regarding any oral medicine, I am on antibiotics, but not an extra shot of progesterone (thank you very much). 

OK, want to share how I'm feeling and would love to verify we empathise here:

- Tired as hell
- Boobs about to explode
- Tummy about to explode 
- Dread the whole pessary business every night
- Analyse every single toilet tissue after peeing
- Have strange hours for things (eg: hot bath 2pm on Friday/ posting right now at 00.21 of a Sunday)
- Occasional light cramps
- Horrid teenage comeback of zits 
- Some spotting (I think it's from the EC)

Yeah?

Oh, Rachel, congrats on the BFP!!!  

Catch up later. Babydust and feng shui to y'all!!!

Trilce


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

Wow

I don't make it onto the board for a few days and come back to find so many new BFPs! Huge congratulations to you all! Joe and Dawn, it looks like Shropshire is getting lots of positive vibes at the moment. I hope my day over there yesterday will have rubbed some off on me, but there's still a week to go before I find out.

And huge, huge   to the BFNs. My heart goes out to you all.

There's no real news from here, still playing the waiting game. I've been getting the odd twinge and my boobs have been sore from 2 days after the insemination. I'm going to try and ignore it all until next weekend. The way I feel now I wouldn't be suprised if AF came before then.

Best wishes to everyone!

Gina.


----------



## DA Trets (Jun 18, 2004)

Hi everyone

I did another test this morning with the other first response and it came up positive straight away and really bold !! I can't believe it, but like I said feel very nervous after the 4 m/c's. I have never though seen a line change though in 2 days like this though so hopefully unlike before my hormones are climbing at a faster rate - unless its twins !!!

Will go to the clinic to confirm - might see you there Joe. Shropshire is a lucky place at the moment

Good Luck all testers  - and for BFP's lets hope will all make to the other side of 9 months  

Dawn xxx


----------



## longbaygirl (Aug 19, 2004)

Hi Girls,

Well done to all the BFPs - I hope it's a trend.

My heart goes out for all those who did not conceive this month - keep on trying. The best bit of advice I was given is that it is not if you can conceive, but when. It is a bit like going to the bookies, the more bets you place the higher your odds of winning something................ 

Kelly - thanks for this. I feel very sick too, but know it is the oral progesterone as it is too early to be anything else. How long are you on the progesterone for? I am only taking it for 10 days, but I'm worried that when I stop the big drop in progesterone will cause a m/c if I am pregnant. Am I just stupid?

Joy


----------



## dbz1583 (Sep 23, 2004)

hi everyone. its day 3 after et and i need advice. sorry to be crude but has anyone experienced the runs using cyclogest pessaries. had it since i started after ec. can this affect my embies. just keep thinking no blood-good sign. any advice?

DBZ


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Hi Girls updated list

Lots of               to us all

Caron            08th Nov            


Lotus             09th Nov               


Tracy C          10th Nov          


LoubLou          10th Nov          


Spooner          11th Nov


LynnJane         12th Nov               


loopydumpling  12th Nov         


Abby Carter     13th Nov          


Delli                15th Nov         


Toofa             15th Nov         


Susie Q           16th Nov          


Brigie              16th Nov           


Clarabell          17th Nov          


Ruth H            18th Nov               


JenniO             19th Nov               


Rachael md      19th Nov                 


Joe71             19th Nov                 


Birthbaby        19th Nov             


Tinkerbell        19th Nov              


a h                19th Nov                 


Debbie D         20th Nov                        


Jules29           21st Nov


julie75            22nd Nov              


DA Trets         23rd Nov               


Han                24th Nov


Tinks78           24th Nov


Sussexgirl        25th Nov


Kittikat            25th Nov


Zosh               25th Nov 


SJM               26th Nov


Longbaygirl      26th Nov


Witchypoo      27th Nov


Jacki22           27th Nov


Kelsey            27th Nov


dbz1583         28th nov


Catsnewb        29th Nov


Snagglepat      29th Nov


Trilce              30th Nov


MrsG               1st Dec


Kelly1              5th Dec


----------



## a h (Anni ) (Jul 10, 2004)

Hi girlies

Hope all well
Congratulations!!!  to Dawn. Make sure you kick in soon with the heparin, my best mate from uni has just 2 weeks ago given birth to her little boy, after doing the heparin for the whole pregnancy from straight away (rather than at 6 weeks like the previous attempt). It was her 6th pg (not IVF). So get STRAIGHT onto it!!!! And good luck.

DBZ, i very much had lots of probs with digestive system inc trapped wind, runs and constip...!!! Is the cyclogest. I nearly blacked out on the stairs the day of ec,as the pain was so bad, so is def not just you, and not necessarily a bad sign either. Also i believe you are testing before us because your blasts are older than ours! They are already 5 days old, not 2, so you are 3 days ahead!

Ok, take care all, and good luck to Jules, Han and Tinks - not long now.....
anni


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

Hi Girls,

Can i join you please?

I had 2 grade 2 embies put back last Wednesday, so i'm officially on 2ww, my test date is 3/12.
The waiting is driving me mad already, i'm starting to feel a bit down (i think the cyclogest might have something to do with it)

Best wishes,   and loads of   to everyone.

Sorry to read about the BFN's, huge    to you all.x

Love 
Kia.x


----------



## gap (Sep 26, 2004)

Hi Guys.

I'm Back again another month on the 2ww waiting list, had my fet last wed!  Can I please join your list -  test on the 3rd Dec - Had great support last time from everyone.    

     


goodluck to everyone!

gap x


----------



## Lisa (Jul 12, 2004)

hey girls xxx 

Pee stick police didnt catch me tested eary today 10dpt and got a BFP WHOOOPIEeeee I am up in the clouds I am so happy !!!!

Love and hugs to you lets go get us some more BFP


----------



## Vero (Oct 27, 2004)

Hello girls, may I join you?
Had et today (2 embies 7 & 6 cells) so am officially on the horrid 2ww.  Boy I am only on day 1 and anxious already!!!! Keep thinking every time I go to the loo the embies will come out  
Please can I be added to the list even though I don't test until 6 Dec?  Maybe this thread will roll onto a December one when we get there.

Anyway, huge congrats to all BFP!   

Loads of orange vibes and cyber hugs


----------



## Kelly1 (Dec 4, 2003)

Hi Girls

Contrats Tinks, that is fab news!!  

Well i am only on day 3 of 16 day wait, and am already having a very irrational worry.  I am worrying about going back to work, in that i don't want to go in for the 2ww.....
I just don't know what to do and i find myself worrying??  I guess have to worry about something!!  I have self-certified myself sick fm last thurs E/C to this wednesday.  But really don't want to go in for the rest of time.  I know there is no physical reason why i shouldn't return to work, but i don't think i could concentrate on anything if i was there  I now don't really know if i should ask Doc to sign me off for the rest of the 2ww (do you think they would do this as i am not actually sick??), or apply to work for unpaid leave??  I know that lots of girlies have returned to work and this makes me feel like a wimp....  Any opinions would be great as i am getting myself worked up over such a silly/trivial thing in the whole scheme of things!! Hubby and mum think i should stay home, but then, they would!!  I think i will worry less at home.......

Sorry about that moan!!  

Hope everyone is surviving.  I have pretty much already started knicker checking a little bit and only day 3   .  Despite my moaning about work, i am actually feeling fairly positive today!!      i am sure that i will feel up and down, but in these early stages i am trying to zap my positivity to the embies and encourage them to get comfy!!!

Trilce-  I agree with all the side-effects and strange behaviour you have been experiencing!!  Trapped wind has been a biggy for me, but fortunately seems to have got a bit better!!

Anni-  How you doing hun?  Have you got a date for an early scan??

Joy-  I think you should talk to your clinic about taking the progesterone.  I have initally been given enough for 20 days.  My hosp have said that if i were to get pg   i would have to take the progesterone till 
12 wks pg.  I think it is common for most people to take some sort of hormonal support till at least 10wks, but it may be different for you??  E.g I don't think you need as much hormonal support if you have a natural unmedicated FET??  This is just what i think, so i think best talk to your doc, for a proper answer.  I sure that they will not put you in any position of risk hun. x

Good luck and happy waiting to everyone.  And lots of     who haven't had good news this time around.

Lots of Love
Kel
xxx


----------



## Purpleal (Aug 26, 2004)

*CONGRATULATIONS TINKS!! * 

You must be ecstatic!

Love Purpleal


----------



## Lisa (Jul 12, 2004)

just a little purpeal xxxx


----------



## trilce (Nov 14, 2004)

Congratulation tinks!!!     ... might encourage the rest of us to go for an early test while the bobby is looking the other way!  

Welcome Vero and congrats on your ET today! Welcome also to kia and gap.

Girls, I feel like sh** today, mentally speaking. So anxious and depressed. The cocktail mix of my mind and the progesterone is not good. I was relieved to see that you all feel alike though! Not the only twit!

Kelly, I totally understand your aprehension to going back to work. I work for myself from home, so I don't have the same problems. However, let me tell you, it is harder still to concentrate since I am at liberty to mope around, and that is not good either. So you won't worry less at home... but you may feel more comfie. I have seen other posts from other women on this site who have received a certificate for the 2ww, so it is an option. If I were you, I would make an effort to go in to work a couple of days and see what it feels like. You will then be able to compare and decide. You may find that you can make your mind go a different avenue than that of "Will I get pregnant?" and it may not be a bad thing. But if you find you are too stressed/ uncomfortable to work, then stay at home. Hope this helps. 

Usually time flies, why is it passing so slowly now

Trilce


----------



## wisbabe (Jun 29, 2004)

Congratulations Tinks, hope you have a happy healthy pregnancy  

Kelly, I think you should stay home for the 2WW if it's going to help you relax - hopefully the doc may sign you off but I don't know how they decide these things. I just get the feeling from your post that you'll feel so much better once you decide to stay home and rest. Hope the times passes quickly and you get a  

Wis.


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Dear Tinks and Anni,

Congratulations to both of you!! So glad that you got there.

Wishing you a very happy and comfortable nine months.

With love from,
(an old cycle buddy)


----------



## a h (Anni ) (Jul 10, 2004)

Hi ladies
Hope we are all well

TINKS!!!!!!!!! Congratulations honey!!!!! Am so pleased to see an old cycle buddy with a BFP too!!!!!! 

Am back from the clinic - having had my bloods - and they rang to say is definitely POSITIVE HURRAH - and hcg of 547 16dpt. They like to see more than 100, so presume is good! but it is quite a late test day, so thats why higher. Got my date for scan as 13th december unless anything before then...please no.

Flopsy - thanks for your good wishes, was lovely to hear from you.

Hi to everyone else. I'm keeping everything crossed for lots of BFP's this week.... anyone got any nice juicy symptoms

Take lots of care,
anni


----------



## a h (Anni ) (Jul 10, 2004)

ps Kelly - forgot to say...

I had the whole 2ww last time - but then I had to as it was the school hols at the end of my 1st week, so couldnt go back if i wanted to. I stayed in and went stir crazy.

This time, I took drives and 5 minute walks with DH once a day from about day 5, and i went back with light duties from day 9. I believe it helped me take my mind of it  - (not that that humanly posiible!) and relax more.

On the other hand... A friend went back on her 1st try, and was -ve and stayed off the 2nd go and it was +'ve - so 

There you go. Am sure have been no help hun! Do whatever feels best, and if thats staying off, then you r sick!!!!
take care, anni


----------



## Lisa (Jul 12, 2004)

LMAO I havent been to work for coming up a month now!!!!!!

its whatever you feel like.. I think there is an old poll in the voting room to work or not to work have a look at that if you like xxxx


----------



## longbaygirl (Aug 19, 2004)

Well done tinks - sit back and relax and enjoy..................

Joy


----------



## Kelly1 (Dec 4, 2003)

Thanks girlies..

Feel much better now and will just snuggle down and relax!!??   

Speak later
Love
Kel
xxx


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

Wow Tinks, Huge congrats on your   !

And Anni, great news about the clinic test too. There's definitely a feel-good factor on this board right now and quite rightly too! 

As for the work question, it really does seem to be a matter of personal taste. I find it really helpful to be working. Being faced with a classroom full of demanding undergrads means there's no brain-space left for thinking about what may or may not be going on in my belly. On the other hand when I'm faced with the more mundane aspects of my job and am sitting in my office at my computer I'm remarkably unfocused - and end up spending half my time on here rather than getting on with what I should be doing, so I guess it swings both ways. At least while I'm in work, even if I'm under productive I'm getting full pay and that extra few quid might come in very handy when we've got to furnish a nursery. (Positive thinking...)

Kelly, just do what feels right, and that certainly sounds like it's a stay at home time for you. At least you'll be able to pamper yourself silly! 

Best wishes to everyone!


----------



## witchypoo (Nov 12, 2004)

Congratulations Tinks  

I'm now on CD29....eeeep. Trying to be   but you know how it is.

Good luck everyone yet to test, hugs to those with -ve tests, I hope next cycle is your success.

bye for now


----------



## sussexgirl (Apr 7, 2004)

to all the BFP's!!  

I have not been around for a few days as have been feeling like cr*p    I seem to have lost all symptoms of pg. no sore boobs, no bloating and am getting light twinges as if AF is about to arrive. I think it is going to be a BFN for me. I know I still have a couple of days to go and anything can happen. Just am not feeling very   at the moment. I know it's not over till it's over but it is very hard to keep  . I hope I am wrong. Sorry I keep moaning at the moment. Will be better soon.

Chris


----------



## jules29 (Nov 18, 2004)

hello ladies 
well its a BFN for me    tested on sunday there even though i didnt want to as i started to bleed quite heavily so i took it that my af had arrived. feeling quite upset by it, though dh looked at the test and there is a extremely faint line but its that faint that u couldnt say its there.
still bleeding so theres not much point in testing again in few days, so ive just filled in the form for the clinic with not preg posting it 2moro to them.
Sadly this is the end for me as I really dont want to keep this chapter of my life open any longer, Dh is talking about adoption which i have mixed feelings aboutas I keep thinking i just want to have my own child which i think is very selfish of me considering there is wee people out there needing a loving home to come too. 
Anyway Just thought id let u all know even though i was new to this board thanks for all your warm wishes I really do hope everything works out well for everyone 
All the best
Julie xx


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

hi jules
        im so sorry i no wat yr going thro at the mo i have also just had a bfn 
but on the other hand they say a line is a line so fingers crossed 
im so sorry yr feeling this way at the moment hope u feel better soon  
 tc and thoughts nikki


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Hi Jules
Just wanted to say, that I've seen posts from other girls who have had bleeds, but still had BFP. I would test again, you never know.
Take care
Joe
xx


----------



## sussexgirl (Apr 7, 2004)

Jules,

You did have a faint line. Leave it a couple of days and test again. 

hugs
Chris


----------



## sjm (Nov 11, 2004)

Hi everyone.  My original date for testing was 23/11 but because my DH is going away for 3 days we are not going ahead with the test until Friday because if the result wasn't what we wanted I would have been on my own (although he did offer to cancel the trip).  At the time I didn't think it would be too difficult to wait but now that I have reached this date with no sign of my af except the occasional twinge, and I also have big veined boobs (or is that just my imagination)I am so excited and my tummy has butterflies every time I think about it.  Is there a good chance I will have a BFP if af hasn't started by now, could i be a BFN without it starting?  Appreciate any advice to help keep me calm over the next couple of days.

Fingers crossed......please.....

SJM


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

SJM
Veined boobs sounds good to me.
When I had a BFN my af came 2 days after test date, but i never had the veined boobies...but I've got them now with my BFP, so fingers crossed.
Take Care
Joe
xx


----------



## Han (Aug 28, 2003)

Hi Girls!

Congrats to Tinks -     

Lots of hugs to Jules  

And   to all those still waiting!

Well, I've been feeling really rough the last couple of days - very swollen, feeling sick & dizzy - so I phoned the clinic this morning and they asked me to go in. They've said that I've got OHSS and if it gets worse in the next couple of days they might have to admit me for observation. But the doctor did also say not to get my hopes up but the reason that the OHSS symptoms have got bad over the last couple of days is because I might be pregnant!! But we have to wait til Wednesday for blood test to be sure - that's if the pee sticks don't tempt me tomorrow morning!!!!!

I'm off to drink more milk and get some more rest,

Lots of love to everyone,
Hannah xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicola G (Sep 7, 2004)

Han

Take care of yourself and fingers crossed for your BFP   you're very disciplined I would have tested by now!  

Nic G xxxxxx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hello to all of you 2wwers!

Can i plz come and join you guys here on this thread?
I have had my first IUI today, have had natural cycle di twice before with bfn's both times. This time we have had menopur and synaryl to help those lil follies along!
Anyway test day is Monday 6th December and could do with some company to get me to then without cracking up!
love lilly2k3  to you all


----------



## em75 (Sep 3, 2004)

Hi Ladies

Congratulations to all the BFPs

Big   to the BFNs

Just wanted to pop by and wish Sussexgirl (and everyone still to test) Good Luck   

Thinking of you

Emma


----------



## jules29 (Nov 18, 2004)

Thank you for the replies
I have been mulling the faint line response over and over in my head, I've still got the preg test (silly or wot!) I've looked at it until i'll go cross eyed! I think for my own sanity I'm gonna test again in afew days maybe end of week just to put my mind at rest for I have read that sometimes the 14 days after et sometimes isn't long enfu in some but rare cases (hmm starting to think im a rare case!) 
Anyway Good luck to all that are still waiting to test and congrats to all that got BFP 
Had the unfortunate part of informing my family of the test results and boy wot alot of patronizing phone calls I've had today


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome Lilly!

So sorry to hear about your bleed Jules, but I fully agree with what the others say - try another test in a few days. I know it's horrible to have that insecurity for a bit longer, but I wouldn't completely give up yet. If it is a BFN then many   to you. If you are considering adoption you might like to read the adoption section of these boards. There are some really inspirational stories on there and you'll pick up lots of information about what going through the process is like too.

I'm feeling ever so strange this morning, although it's only 9 days since we inseminated so I know that even if it has worked I shouldn't have any symptoms yet. Just out of curiosity, if any of you have experienced it, does morning sickness nausea feel like 'normal' nausea? I feel pretty nauseous, but it's kind of chesty, like there's a tightness across my chest as well. I'm not familiar with the feeling. It's probably completely psychosematic, but there's no harm in asking.

Hugs to all that would like them,

Gina.


----------



## longbaygirl (Aug 19, 2004)

Hi Girls,

I sneaked a HPT this morning (I'm 8dp5dt) and got a BFN..........................I know it's early, but I really don't think it has worked this time. I'm getting that low backache that comes with AF so I recon she is on her way. I will test again in a couple of days but I'm not getting my hopes up.

Joy


----------



## Lisa (Jul 12, 2004)

Hey there everyone xxx


Gina & Jopy Ifelt sick from 5dpt I also had strong af type pains in my abdo and especially my back xxx I tested early 10dpt cos I was fed up thinking I was nuerotic and making the symptoms up in my head ... My BFP is in the gallery in medical !!!

i had all the other typical cyclo doodies symptopms as well xxx

I wish you both the best xxx


----------



## Lisa (Jul 12, 2004)

OMG just had my HCG back.....141..... exceptionally high for 11dpt, looks like twins!!!!


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

Wow tinks, that's fabulous! I did wonder when you got your positive so clearly so early. You must be over the moon!


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Tinks,
I said twins on your poll! So that level doesn´t suprise me at all. 

Ruth


----------



## Vero (Oct 27, 2004)

Tinks, that is FAB news!!! Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## catsnewb (Oct 25, 2004)

Hi girls

 to those BFP

 To those with BFN

 to everyone else

i had some spotting yesterday with AF type pains, this appears to have stopped i still have sore swollen breasts and am feeling sick though this could be due to nerves as i'm a wreck at the moment. today is 11 dpt counting day after et as day 1, i'm turning into a complete nutter and am so desperate to test my body is giving me lots of signs and i'm scared witless. i'm not on any progesterone as i've had a natural FET so i can't blame it on the drugs. I think i'm going to have to test in the next couple of days or i'll go mad.  

Good luck everyone
Lisa x


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Pee stix police watching you Lisa 

     

Hope your symptoms mean a BFP is in the offing

Fee xxxxxxxx


----------



## maxbabe (Nov 12, 2003)

Tinks

Just seen your news...how fabulous!!!   

Bet your over the moon!

Massive Congratulations to you both - on your pregnancy and on the prospect of twinnies!!!

loads of love
maxbabe
xxxx


----------



## Kittikat (Nov 9, 2004)

I haven't read this thread for quite a while and can't believe the number of   there've been!  Congratulations to every single one of you.

Tinks - we met a while back as we were both suffering from really swollen ovaries!  Let's hope it's a sign!!!!  Congratulations on the prospect of twins!!

I thought I was getting loads of symptoms and now they seem to be disappearing.  Last week my boobs were really tender, but that's stopped now.  I've also had a bit of nausea (which may have been caused by tension!) which has stopped too.

However, I started spotting on Friday and it's still going on today.  I really thought it was AF, especially as I had cramp all day too but she never arrived, and I have been spotting brown stuff with occasional pink bits but no red (TMI!) ever since!  It's just a little bit on the loo roll a few times a day - nothing more than that up to now.

I felt very worried about it as I thought that if it was implantation bleeding it would have stopped by now, but I've been reassured by another FF'er that it lasted 10 days for her and she is now 5 and a half weeks pregnant!  Let's hope it's a good sign!  Any ideas anyone?

Only 2 days to go until I test.  And there's no way I'm testing early so no need for the  as I just know it'll be negative if I do and I'll feel devastated.

As for the work issue which has been raised previously.  I stayed off on the sick for the week when I had EC (Mon) and ET (Thurs) but went back to work the following Monday.  I was at work all last week and I found that it did help to take my mind off things.  Obviously the spotting started on Friday while I was at work so I was worried sick.  I made it into work yesterday as I'd had no spotting before work, but it came back by lunchtime.  I went and told my boss, and have now gone back on the sick, where I will stay until I feel ready to go back.

It's such a traumatic time emotionally.  I do actually feel quite in control of my emotions at the moment, but I know that we're not all the same, so I think that everone should do what they feel is best.  I've also found that it is helpful to tell a few select people who I know I can trust - that way I have someone to talk to when I'm feeling down or need advice.  But I know we don't all want to tell people around us.

Sorry, I think I've gone on a bit!  You can tell I'm at a loose end now I'm on the sick again!

Good luck to everyone still to test, and big  for those with BFNs.  It must be devastating for you all.

Lots of love
Kittikat
xx


----------



## Kittikat (Nov 9, 2004)

Hi Hannah,

I've just realised that we were in contact a week or so back on the IVF message board because we were all complaining about our swollen ovaries!  There was you, me, Tinks and Suzy all suffering the same symptoms.

Tinks has a BFP and you might have a BFP.  Let us know as soon as you have your result.  I wonder if Suzy has had any news yet.

I'm due to test on Thursday so let's see what happens!!



Kittikat
xx


----------



## Han (Aug 28, 2003)

Hi Girls!

Guess what - BFP!!!!!!  

I'm so excited it's made the OHSS symptoms seem a bit more bearable!!! I gave in to the evil pee stix this morning and there was a definite line but it wasn't very strong. I thought it was a good sign but didn't want to overdo the celebrations until after blood test tomorrow. Well anyway, when I went to clinic yesterday they took some blood and phoned about 10 mins ago so say that I was definitely pregnant!!

I don't know what my hcg level was but yesterday was only 10dpt - could it be twinnies??!!!

I still have to go back to clinic tomorrow as they're keeping an eye on me because of the OHSS. Very excited though and feel really lucky that it's happened for us first time.

 to everyone still waiting and I sending lots and lots of   vibes,

Lots of love,
Hannah xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

PS. Kittiikat - I remember the whole swollen ovaries thing - let's hope it's a positive sign for you too - keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## Mrs G (Aug 11, 2004)

This Is FANTASTIC !!!

SOOOO many BFP's  that I'm actually feeling quite positive about it all!

I just can't imagine it ever happening to me! ( Do we all feel like that?) I just keep thinking maybe someone upstairs doesn't want me to have children, despite the fact that I want them more than anything else! 

Still, I must stay positive  

Huge huggles to all the BFN's - I've been there and nothing helps the feeling of being totally gutted - again. 

Still Never give up - we are all destined to be Mummies!

LOL Caroline


----------



## Kittikat (Nov 9, 2004)

Fantastic news Hannah - I knew it would be!  Congratulations!  Let's hope it's twins, eh?!!

Only 38 hours or so to go till my test... wish it was over and done with!!

Let's spread those positive  vibes around to all those still to test!

Kittikat
xx


----------



## DebbieD (Aug 15, 2004)

Hi 2ww'ers

I haven't been checking the posts for a few days since af started as i have been a bit down.   Dh and i have now booked a 2nd attempt for March and are finding it easier to deal with knowing the next go is booked.
Looks like a very merry Christmas for me  

Any how i just wanted to congratulate all the BFP'S and wish luck to those of you yet to test.  

I'm keeping an eye on you all.

Debs xx


----------



## trilce (Nov 14, 2004)

Just wanted to say   to Hannah on the   Weldone!!!

Welcome Lilly! Jules, test again. You never know. 

Feeling (a little) better today. Still very anxious. 

 Trilce


----------



## a h (Anni ) (Jul 10, 2004)

Hiya all
Have congratulated Han over on our original october girlies post - but am SO pleased, that I'll say it again!!!!!! 

So very pleased by the amount of BFP's on the board. And very sad for all the BFN's.

Good luck to DA trets, Chris (sussexgirl) and kittikat - who i believe are next to test.

Lisa - i hope your symptoms are good ones - it'llbe a good crop for nurture!

Hi to everyone else,
Anni

ps I'm not great on the HCG and doubline and all that.... Mine was 547 16dpt, so would it be 273 on 15dpt, 136 on day 14, 68 on 13, and 34 on 12. HOWEVER... I got a positive on day 11 - but that would have been too low...... aaagh. Now am thinking is not doubling! Why do i analyse things?


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

new home girls...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,18439.0.html


----------

